# Bikeurlaub auf Mallorca, wo?



## sausesusa (22. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin im Moment ziemlich jobgestresst und brauche
dringend mal Urlaub mit dem Bike in der Sonne.

Würde gerne spontan 1 Woche nach Mallorca in den ersten zwei 
Aprilwochen. Fahre vorzugsweise MTB, am Besten geführte Touren, Single Trails mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrads. Da ich keine Lust hab mir alles selbst zusammenzusuchen (Flug,Hotel etc), suche ich einen Komplettanbieter.

Kann hier jmd einen empfehlen, bzw. auch einen schönen Ort ohne Massentourismus??  Danke im Voraus !!

Gruß Sanne


----------



## schymmi (23. März 2007)

Hallo. Ging mir genau so. Nimm dir mal den TUI Katalog - Hiking und Biking - z.B.

Habe 1 Woche Cala Ratjada Anfang Juni gebucht und ein 5 Tagespaket von "M-Bike" dazu gebucht. Geht direkt bei der Buchung über TUI. Deckt sich aber mit dem normalen Angebot von M-Bike.
Super Touren, gute Leihbikes,tolles Paketangebot  

So als Tip.
Schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. März 2007)

Wende Dich mal am Balearreisen (www.Balearreisen.de) Die haben im Club Pollencia zwischen Port de Pollencia und Alcudia eine Bikestation. 
Dort werden Mountainbikes und Rennräder vermietet. Es gibt geführte Touren, oder die Möglichkeit sich ein GPS- Gerät mit aufgzeichneten Touren zum nachfahren auszuleihen. Der Club Pollencia ist eine zu empfehlende Unterbringung. Liegt aber etwas von den nächsten Orten entfernt. Ich bin gerade dort gewesen.

Der Tobias kann Dir gute Tips geben was die Tourenauswahl angeht.


----------



## SFA (23. März 2007)

Vamos 24 bietet auch solche Reisen an: www.vamos24.de
Viel Spaß !
Die Gegend um Bunyola ist zum Biken super !
Schau mal hier:
http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_anderswo/mallorca


----------



## scottiee (23. März 2007)

hallo sanne,

oder du fliegst nach la palma. dort kannst du dich an biken fun wenden, die claudia organisiert wirklich alles. singletrails verschiedener schwierigkeitsstufen, piste ohne ende, kannst alles auf la palma ham. und es ist auch nich so überlaufen wir malle.

cruz


----------



## sausesusa (23. März 2007)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!  
Ich werde mich heute Abend mal intensiver mit den von euch genannten HPs beschäftigen...



scottiee schrieb:


> hallo sanne,
> 
> oder du fliegst nach la palma. dort kannst du dich an biken fun wenden, die claudia organisiert wirklich alles. singletrails verschiedener schwierigkeitsstufen, piste ohne ende, kannst alles auf la palma ham. und es ist auch nich so überlaufen wir malle.
> 
> cruz



La Palma kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Vor zwei Jahren waren wir auf Tenne. Das war spitze. Malle wäre halt die günstigere Alternative. 
Oder kennst du 'ne preisgünstige, gute Unterkunft und vor allem 'ne Fluggesellschaft?

Viele Grüße, Sanne


----------



## scottiee (23. März 2007)

sausesusa schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!
> Ich werde mich heute Abend mal intensiver mit den von euch genannten HPs beschäftigen...
> 
> 
> ...



ich war im januar auf la palma und hatte einen flug bei condor für ca. 250,00  eur, ne unterkunft im dz in los llanos für 105,00 eur die woche pro person. biketransport kostet bei condor 50,00 eur hin/zurück und letztendlich noch ein 5er tourenpaket für 175,00 eur. von den nebenkosten her ist la palma soo günstig, dass wir wider unserer planung nur draussen gegessen haben. achso und mietaustos kosten auch n appel und n ei ganz zu schweigen von den spritkosten (ca. 70 cent/liter). ich habe mich auf jeden fall in die isla bonita verliebt    

greetz


----------



## sausesusa (23. März 2007)

Schau mich grad nach Flügen um. Die haben wohl 'nen Knall!!!  
Ich zahl doch nicht über 400  für so 'nen Flug!!!!


----------



## B.Z. (23. März 2007)

Also wenn jetzt die Kanaren ins Spiel kommen, wie wÃ¤rs denn mit Lanzarote?

Ich war im Februar dort, ist m.M. nach nicht so Ã¼berlaufen und bietet tolle MÃ¶glichkeiten:







Und dann vieleicht noch einen Tag auf die Nachbarinsel La Graciosa. Die ganze Insel ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, keine StraÃen und himmlische Ruhe. Eignet sich perfekt zum Stressabbau.  






Eine gute Adresse ist der Roland Eistert von Planet Bikes.

Vor allem kennt er gute Tapas-Bars!  ... und wenn man sein eigenes Bike nicht mitnehmen will, vermietet er ganz brauchbare Bergamont-RÃ¤der.

Er kann auch gute Adressen zur Ãbernachtung empfehlen. Bei Interesse einfach anmailen, das ist ein Netter! 

(Ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwÃ¤gert mit ihm... )

Ãbrigens bin ich seit neuestem LTU-Club Mitglied. Das kostet einmalig 50,-â¬ und dafÃ¼r werden FahrrÃ¤der oder sonstige SportgerÃ¤te kostenlos transportiert.

Viel SpaÃ bei der Entscheidung!  

GrÃ¼Ãe

Bernd, der auch wieder in die Sonne will...


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2007)

sausesusa schrieb:


> Schau mich grad nach FlÃ¼gen um. Die haben wohl 'nen Knall!!!
> Ich zahl doch nicht Ã¼ber 400 â¬ fÃ¼r so 'nen Flug!!!!



Naja dafÃ¼r sitzt du aber Ã¼ber 5 h im Flieger, das kost halt. 

Bei Condor kann man was ab 250 bekommen, aber dann sollte noch drei Wochen Luft bis zum Abreisetermin sein. Die Preise ziehen danach krÃ¤ftig an - auÃerdem ist es immer teurer, wenn du noch einen Zubringerflug hast, zB von FFM nach MÃ¼nchen usw. 
Ich habe mit 2 Wo Appartment und Mietwagen fÃ¼r zwei Personen 1550 Eus bezahlt, und ich habe LANGE gesucht. Fand ich arg teuer - aber dafÃ¼r gibts einen Berg und kein einziges FlachstÃ¼ck *ggg* - da hat man in Malle gemÃ¼tlich Zeit zum Warmrollen. In LaPalma ist Kaltstart Vollgas angesagt (hua jeden morgen von LosLLanos nach ElPaso - 20% Asphalt oder so Ã¼ber 5 km).

Nimm lieber Malle wenn du dich einfach nur erholen willst. Soller soll ja ganz schÃ¶n sein. Und heftige Wege findet man dort auch.

PS stimmt, Lanzarote ist sehr schÃ¶n und nicht so furchtbar steil. Aber viel MTBiken kann man da nicht, aber ist ok.


----------



## sausesusa (23. März 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]Nimm lieber Malle wenn du dich einfach nur erholen willst. Soller soll ja ganz schön sein. Und heftige Wege findet man dort auch.[...]



Mmmmh, normalerweise verbinde ich MTBiken immer mit ("richtigen") Bergen... Deshalb fand ich's auf Tenne auch so klasse. Sonne, Meer und Berg(e) 
Aber auf Malle muss man wohl auch mal gewesen sein. 

Die Flüge nach Malle sind aber fast genauso teuer, wie die Flüge auf die Kanaren  
Habe aber 'nen günstigen Flug nach Sardinien gefunden. Wie ist es denn da so?  .

LG, Sanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (23. März 2007)

sausesusa schrieb:


> Habe aber 'nen günstigen Flug nach Sardinien gefunden. Wie ist es denn da so?  .
> 
> LG, Sanne


Schön.. das was Du am Flug gespart hast, wirst Du während des Aufenthalts wieder ausgeben müssen...


----------



## Wimp-On-Kona (23. März 2007)

@ Sanne
naja - unter 300EUR wirste im Frühjahr kein Flug mehr in die üblichen verdächtigen Reiseziele bekommen...(Malle oder Kanaren)
zu Malle: 
Ich kann dich beruhigen - "Richtige Berge" findest Du auf Malle allemal - nicht umsonst trainieren dort die Profi-Teams das Bergauffahren. 
Und was Trails anbelangt is Malle erste Sahne. Viele einfache bis anspruchsvolle XC Touren, und jede Menge harte FR-Trails. Wenn Du dich dort unterfordert fühlest zieh ich meinen Ht vor Dir.
Zu Palma:
Wenn Kanaren, kommt eigentlich nur Palma in Frage - die anderen Inseln bieten bei weitem nicht so schöne MTB Reviere.
Der Flug mag vielleicht etwas teurer sein, aber wer einmal die Route de los Volkanos bis runter zur Südspitze geballert ist, weiß wovon ich rede ;-) 1300Hm in einem Flow...
Aber wenn DU billig nach Sardinien kommst - fahr doch einfach nach Korsika rüber. Die Fähre kost ohne Auto fast nix und Korsika is groß! Da kannst alles haben was Du willst, Erholen und 1A MTB.
check mal http://gooutandbike.blogspot.com"]hier ein paar Touren / Bilder.
Ich bin im April im wieder mal auf Malle, dannach gibts jede Menge neue Touren, oder jedenfalls hab ich mir vorgenommen mal alle meine Touren online zu stellen...


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2007)

Wimp-On-Kona schrieb:


> ... wer einmal die Route de los Volkanos bis runter zur Südspitze geballert ist, weiß wovon ich rede ;-) 1300Hm in einem Flow...



Ja... *träum*...mit Rückenwind und knapp 40km/h. Ultrageil. Das entschädigt für alle Qualen und ausgegebenen Euros.

Darf man den Herzogweg auf Malle eigentlich fahren? Bin da nur zu Fuß lang, sah aber gut aus.


----------



## sausesusa (25. März 2007)

Wimp-On-Kona schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kann dich beruhigen - "Richtige Berge" findest Du auf Malle allemal - nicht umsonst trainieren dort die Profi-Teams das Bergauffahren.
> Und was Trails anbelangt is Malle erste Sahne. Viele einfache bis anspruchsvolle XC Touren, und jede Menge harte FR-Trails. Wenn Du dich dort unterfordert fühlest zieh ich meinen Ht vor Dir.[...]



Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es auf Malle "richtige Berge" gibt. Eigentlich hätte ich auch von selbst drauf kommen sollen, da die Profis da trainieren...  
Nee, ich glaub nicht, dass ich unterfordert sein werde. Hab bloß Angst vor Hügellandschaften... Ich fahre ganz gerne eine längere Strecke am Stück bergauf. Ein ständiges Auf und Ab mag ich nicht so gerne.

Gestern war ich im Reisebüro. Die Flüge sind zur Zeit leider sehr rar, habe aber ein gutes Angebot mit Flug und ****Hotel (HP) bekommen. 424 Mücken. Dann kommt noch ein Bikepaket dazu und gut ist!


----------



## Wimp-On-Kona (2. April 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Darf man den Herzogweg auf Malle eigentlich fahren? Bin da nur zu Fuß lang, sah aber gut aus.



Meinst Du diesen Reitweg Dingsbums? Weiß nich, ob man darf, aber man kann...
Oben am Grat lang und nach Valedemossa runter war klasse, und eigentlich nur 2 oder 3 Stellen richtig knackig, der Rest OK - nur eben viele Wanderer, weswegen man es nciht so richtig laufen lassen möchte...
Haben auch nen kleinen Trail zur Küste runter entdeckt. Is nicht leicht zu finden und am Anfang einige Absätze, aber der wars ein schönes Kurven durch den Wald!


----------



## Matse20 (18. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich war leider noch nie auf Mallorca zum MTB-fahren, kann hier also nix helfen.
Werde mich aber mit einigen Freunden vom 13.7. bis 17.7. selbst dorthin begeben! Nun meine Frage:
Ist vielleicht in dieser Zeit noch jemand aus dem Forum dort und plant dort zu biken? 
Wir wären vermutlich zu dritt oder zu viert, alle recht Fit mit einem hang zu schönen Singletrails; leider kennt sich von uns dort keiner aus und einfach so drauflos zu fahren führt ja meistens zu nichts gescheitem...ansonsten bliebe natürlich noch ein kommerzieller Anbieter. Hat da vielleicht auch wer einen Geheimtip?
Danke & Grüssle
Matse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (19. April 2007)

www.frosthelm.de unter der Rubrik "Trails anderswo", da findest Du drei ganz nette stecken incl. Video!
Unter www.vamos24.de findest Du einen Anbieter für geführte Biketouren auf Mallorca und das Buch Megatours Mallorca von Michael Nies ist ebenfalls zu empfehlen !
Viel Spaß !


----------



## Wimp-On-Kona (19. April 2007)

SFA schrieb:


> das Buch Megatours Mallorca von Michael Nies ist ebenfalls zu empfehlen


...würde ich nur bedingt empfehlen - um sich einen Überblick zu veschaffen ja - aber mehr auch nicht...
Bin jetzt schon n paar Touren aus dem Buch nachgefahren und finde die Auswahl nich so dolle - warum einen der schönsten Trails hochradeln, um anschließend die Straße runter zu fahren (Torrent de Conegra nach Orient hoch)???
Und wenn jemand unter der Rubrik "generelle Daten zur Tour" neben den Hm/ Strecke allen Ernstes seine min./max. Herzfrequenz und seinen Durchschnittspuls angibt, find ich irgendwie albern.
Es gibt sehr gut neue Wanderkarten zu Mallorca (sind so grün, heißen Mallorca Sud, Nord oder Central, vom Topogr. Institut Spanien, 1:25000), bekommst Du dort in jedem Bike- oder Buchladen - dort sind alle Wege und Pfade eingezeichnet (rote Linien sind einfach, rot gestrichelte Linien sind schwere Trails) und gut is...


----------



## SFA (19. April 2007)

Wimp-On-Kona schrieb:


> ...würde ich nur bedingt empfehlen - um sich einen Überblick zu veschaffen ja - aber mehr auch nicht...
> Bin jetzt schon n paar Touren aus dem Buch nachgefahren und finde die Auswahl nich so dolle - warum einen der schönsten Trails hochradeln, um anschließend die Straße runter zu fahren (Torrent de Conegra nach Orient hoch)???
> Und wenn jemand unter der Rubrik "generelle Daten zur Tour" neben den Hm/ Strecke allen Ernstes seine min./max. Herzfrequenz und seinen Durchschnittspuls angibt, find ich irgendwie albern.
> Es gibt sehr gut neue Wanderkarten zu Mallorca (sind so grün, heißen Mallorca Sud, Nord oder Central, vom Topogr. Institut Spanien, 1:25000), bekommst Du dort in jedem Bike- oder Buchladen - dort sind alle Wege und Pfade eingezeichnet (rote Linien sind einfach, rot gestrichelte Linien sind schwere Trails) und gut is...


Da sind ja sehr unterschieliche Touren drin, der Cami de Coanegra ist sowohl von der einen wie auch anderen Richtung klasse, das ist eben Geschmacksache. Das mit der Herzfrequenz usw. ist ein Gimmik mehr nicht - der "normale" Biker braucht solche Infos nicht - das stimmt, dennoch sind die Touren in der Nähe von Bunyola oder die Richtung Arta/Bethlem usw. ganz gut und auch die Gegend um La Victoria sind echt klasse !
Als Kartenmaterial kann ich auch die Karten von KOMPASS empfehlen !


----------



## dedemtb (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo, zurück in D. nach 3 tollen Tagen mit M-bike (www.m-bike.com), super Touren, eine perfekte Betreuung, eine mehr als nette Truppe von Mitfahrern; ich kann ich nur sagen: schade, dass es vorbei ist! Sehr zu empfehlen! Gruss Dietmar


----------



## schymmi (5. Mai 2007)

Na sage ich doch! 

Bei mir gehts am 3.6. los. Habe das 5 Tagespaket gebucht. 

Bin mal gespannt wie es dieses mal wird.

mfg schymmi


----------



## Uschi-let (3. Juni 2007)

Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Alcudia und Can Picafort. Da gibs ne Menge Bikeshops. Ich werde ca in 4Wochen wieder zum Biken hin. Germanwings ab Hamburg unter 100 hin und zurück. Ich weiß aber nicht was da nen anständiges Fully für ne Woche kostet. Hotel habe ich für 27 die Nacht gehabt, direkt am Strand. War tadellos. Im Juli wirds wohl ein bisschen teurer werden. Aber ich denke wenn man sich alles selber zusammenstellt wirds günstiger und man ist unabhängiger.


----------



## Butch (3. Juni 2007)

Fully leihen siehe hier:

http://www.mallorca-biken.info/mountainbikes.htm

mfg
Butch


----------



## schymmi (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen. So bin jetzt auch wieder da. leider.
War vor 2 Wochen wieder in Cala Ratjada bei M-Bike.www.m-bike.com
Habe das 5 Touren Paket gebucht. Super geile Toueren, tolles Team, super Service. Die Bikes waren Top (2007 CUBE) drauf, die Mitfahrer in der Gruppe auch. Und die Guides (Markus/Alex-Platz 47 bei der TRANS DEUTSCHLAND jetzt aktuell) wussten auch was sie taten und waren sofort mit Rat und tat zur Seite. Selbst bei 4!!! Platten in einer Tour kam der Humor nicht zu kurz.  

Am Ende jeder Tour wurde im PASTA PASTA ( www.pastapasta.org/ )eingekehrt. Spezialkarte für M-BIKE Kunden. Pasta für 3,50!! Große Portion. Und ERDINGER Alkoholfrei!! 

Erste Tour ist gespickt mit 1 Stunde Fahrtechnik. Macht Spaß und ist auch absolut sinnvoll dort. Und dann gehts in die Berge um Cala Ratjada. Nicht gerade leichtes Gelände! Aber sehr viel Landschaft.

Also wir waren nicht das letzte mal dort. Eine Woche war leider etwas zu kurz.
Aber meine Frau hat gleich als kleine Erinnerung ein gebrauchtes CUBE Damenfully AMS WLS COMP gekauft.

mfg Schymmi


----------



## NoWin (27. Juli 2007)

Von M-bike habe ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört, wir haben im Winter mal über eine Kooperation gesprochen, werden die Gespräche im Herbst jetzt weiterführen, da wir gemeinsam mit Neckermann nur Rennradferien in Playa de Palma anbieten


----------



## derschnelle (3. Februar 2009)

kann mich da nicht anschließen M-Bike ich war mehr wie entäuscht erst mal schelcht gelaunte Guides.
Räder waren auch nicht besser Kette verschließen und genauso hat es sich auch geschaltet (beschießen halt) Reifen waren abgefahren und der Sattel hat auch nicht besser ausgeschaut. 
Für das Geld kann man sich auf Malle auch ein Rad im Baumacht kaufen  das geht genauso *******, und da unten fahren, anschließend verschenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (3. Februar 2009)

derschnelle schrieb:


> kann mich da nicht anschließen M-Bike ich war mehr wie entäuscht erst mal schelcht gelaunte Guides.
> ...



@ derschnelle: Du musst ja extrem schlechte Erfahrungen mit M-Bike gemacht haben, wenn Du hier insgesamt in 4 Threads postest und dabei 3 uralte ausgräbst ?!?!?! aus 2007 ???????


----------



## Uschi-let (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich freue mich über jeden Erfahrungsbericht. Egal wie alt. Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Räder recht teuer sind. Sein eigenes mitnehmen kostet meistens 50 Gepäckzuschlag. Dann weiß man was man hat.


----------



## derschnelle (3. Februar 2009)

da kannst du mal sehen ich bin nicht der einzige der schlechte Erfahrung mit M-Bike gemacht hat, Peter Muc du hast übrigens auch einen am Rad ab (Sorry) sonst würdest du mir nicht den Vogel zeigen. 
Das ist ein Forum wo man Erfahrungen austauschen kann egal wie alt, es scheinen sich ja einige dafür zu interressieren wo man gut Urlaub machen kann jeden seine Meinung oder !
Du hast mit Sicherheit auch mal irgendwo schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und kannst es anderen weiter geben, z.b Auto, Fahrrad, Radhändler und so weiter deswegen gibt es das Forum.
(aus alt mach neu)


----------



## cgb (3. Februar 2009)

@ derschnelle
da ist wohl einer gefrustet von seinem fahrerischen können auf dem MTB.
Wer mit solchen Sprüchen kommt ala Rad im Baumarkt kaufen zum fahren, dem sprech ich mal das Urteilsvermögen ab zu wissen wann eine Kette oder Reifen wirklich verschlissen ist.
Bin selbst 2007 auf Malle und 2008 im Zillertal  bei M-Bike gewesen und die Bikes waren immer gut in Schuss. Wenn es techn. Probleme gab mit der Schaltung oder den Federelementen wurde es während der Tour oder spätestens am nächsten Tag behoben.
Sicher leidet das Material arg, vorallem wenn DAUs die Räder prügeln und die Touren sind recht anspruchsvoll.

War auch schon bei vielen anderen Bikeveranstaltern bei den MTB Touren auf Waldautobahnen ausschliesslich bergab gefahren werden. Da hat man dann auch keine Probleme mit der Schaltung.

Wer wirklich richtig MTB fahren / fahren lernen will ist bei M-Bike genau richtig.

das letzte: jeder hat das recht auch mal schlechte Laune zu haben und vieles beruht halt auch auf Gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## derschnelle (3. Februar 2009)

Was hat fahrerisches können mit Preisleistung zu tun?
Und wann ein Reifen verschlissen ist zieht man ja gleich am Profil, frage wenn dir einer denn Vogel zeigt findest du das mit Sicherheit auch nicht schon oder?


----------



## peter muc (4. Februar 2009)

derschnelle schrieb:


> ....wenn dir einer denn Vogel zeigt findest du das mit Sicherheit auch nicht schon oder?



nimm's nicht so persönlich, war nicht bös' gemeint 

klar ist das Forum dafür da, um über eigene Erfahrungen zu berichten. Ich finde nur, dass man es nicht so "vollspamen" sollte, in dem man längst abgeschlossene Threads ausgräbt. Aber ist OK, Du wolltest die Menschheit vor M-Bike warnen, hast es ja somit gut gemeint ...

Meine Erfahrungen mit M-Bike waren übrigens sehr positiv. Habe mit denen 2007 die Trans-Mallorca gemacht, in irgendeinem Malle-Thread habe ich dazu auch schon einiges geschrieben. Diesen Thread hast Du wohl nicht gefunden und somit nicht ausgegraben


----------



## alböhi (4. Februar 2009)

Uschi-let schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich über jeden Erfahrungsbericht. Egal wie alt. Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Räder recht teuer sind. Sein eigenes mitnehmen kostet meistens 50 Gepäckzuschlag. Dann weiß man was man hat.



Wenn dann 50  reichen. Nicht zu vergessen das Taxi zum Flughafen, der Transportkarton, Schlepperei im Flughafen, elends früh einchecken wegen dem Sperrgepäck, Probleme mit den mallorqinischen Busfahrern und zum Schluss noch Beulen im Rahmen?

Im Regelfall bekommt man auf Malle für 100  für 5-7 Tage ein ordentliches Bike und noch ´ne Menge Tipp´s für schöne Ausfahrten umsonst dazu.

Die Guides vor Ort sind meist sehr dankbar, wenn " echte Biker " kommen und es mal richtig zur Sache geht .

Lasst die Stationen leben und macht euch einen entspannten Urlaub.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## derschnelle (4. Februar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> nimm's nicht so persönlich, war nicht bös' gemeint
> 
> klar ist das Forum dafür da, um über eigene Erfahrungen zu berichten. Ich finde nur, dass man es nicht so "vollspamen" sollte, in dem man längst abgeschlossene Threads ausgräbt. Aber ist OK, Du wolltest die Menschheit von M-Bike warnen, hast es ja somit gut gemeint ...
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen mit M-Bike waren übrigens sehr positiv. Habe mit denen 2007 die Trans-Mallorca gemacht, in irgendeinem Malle-Thread habe ich dazu auch schon was geschrieben. Diesen thread hast Du wohl nicht gefunden und somit nicht ausgegraben


 
Da scheinst du aber Glück gehabt zu haben, da waren die Guides mal gut gelaunt bei:kotz: M-Bike.
Ich habe jetzt einen guten Bike Verleih gefunden und war auch schon docht coastadventure in Alcudia und habe jetzt noch einen Tipp von einen Freund bekommen bikecamp.de & easy-tours.de
wünsche dir noch einen schönen Urlaub dieses jahr auf malle


----------



## peter muc (4. Februar 2009)

derschnelle schrieb:


> wünsche dir noch einen schönen Urlaub dieses jahr auf malle



danke, bin aber kein "Wiederholungstäter" ! diesjahr wird's nicht Malle, es gibt noch genug andere schöne Ecken zum biken 



derschnelle schrieb:


> Da scheinst du aber Glück gehabt zu haben, da waren die Guides mal gut gelaunt



kann sein, die Bikes waren auch gut ! und zum Thema "schlechte Laune": lass mich raten, wenn Du damit meinst ... Marcus himself ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschnelle (4. Februar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> danke, bin aber kein "Wiederholungstäter" ! diesjahr wird's nicht Malle, es gibt noch genug andere schöne Ecken zum biken
> 
> 
> 
> kann sein, die Bikes waren auch gut ! und zum Thema "schlechte Laune": lass mich raten, wenn Du damit meinst ... Marcus himself ???


 
Ja genau, die Frau hinterm Tresen war aber auch nicht besser drauf, das kann einen ganz schön den Urlaub vermiesen. 
Davon hat man leider zu wenig


----------



## Uschi-let (4. Februar 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> Wenn dann 50  reichen. Nicht zu vergessen das Taxi zum Flughafen, der Transportkarton, Schlepperei im Flughafen, elends früh einchecken wegen dem Sperrgepäck, Probleme mit den mallorqinischen Busfahrern und zum Schluss noch Beulen im Rahmen?
> 
> Im Regelfall bekommt man auf Malle für 100  für 5-7 Tage ein ordentliches Bike und noch ´ne Menge Tipp´s für schöne Ausfahrten umsonst dazu.
> 
> ...



Tuifly nimmt 25 pro Flug, also 50. Neckermann auch. Fahrradkoffer is ne super Erfindung und hat rollen. Nehme meine Klamotten ja auch nicht in ner Plastiktüte mit. Einchecken is auch kein Problem und ob der Busfahrer mit dem Ding n Problem hat geht mir doch am "selbigen" vorbei. Kann ich echt nur jedem empfehlen. Grad auf anspruchsvolleren Strecken fahre ich doch lieber mein eigenes Bike, aber muß natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.
Gute Fahrt


----------



## peter muc (5. Februar 2009)

Uschi-let schrieb:


> Grad auf anspruchsvolleren Strecken fahre ich doch lieber mein eigenes Bike, aber muß natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Gute Fahrt



ja, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, stimmt ! die Trans-Malle von M-Bike war technisch bisher das anspruchsvollste was ich bisher gemacht habe (und es ist nicht wenig ;-). und dementsprechend haben die bikes auf der tour richtig richtig gelitten. wir waren zu 8, einer hatte sein eigenes bike (cannondale, ca. 3 TEUR). und das hat er schnell bereut, hat auch einiges nicht mitgemacht (z.B. eine sanddüne runter fahren). 
ich finde also, es kommt auf die Strecke an, in diesem Fall war ich froh, nicht mein eigenes Bike "kaputt zu fahren". nach 1 Woche das Ding einfach abstellen hat auch was


----------



## cgb (6. Februar 2009)

derschnelle schrieb:


> Was hat fahrerisches können mit Preisleistung zu tun?
> Und wann ein Reifen verschlissen ist zieht man ja gleich am Profil, frage wenn dir einer denn Vogel zeigt findest du das mit Sicherheit auch nicht schon oder?



Billig = qualitativ nicht meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend
Teuer = preislich nicht meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend
Günstig = qualitativ und preislich meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend
--> gleich beste Preisleistung

Bsp.: Anbieter A   Bike Hardtail   einfache Touren  wenig Verschleiss  40
        Anbieter B   Bike Fully         grobes Gelände   viel Verschleiss    55
        Anbieter C   Downhill Bike    Bike Park etc.    starker Verschleiss 90

        Kunde  A  gelegentliche Touren auf befestigten Wegen
        Kunde  B   häufige Touren mit Trails und groben Gelände
        Kunde  C   Downhillfahrer

Anbieter____ A_______B______C
Kunde A__günstig___teuer____teuer
Kunde B___billig____günstig___teuer
Kunde C___billig_____billig___günstig

Nur wenn Qualität und Preis meinen fahrerischen Bedürfnissen gerecht werden kommt kein Frust auf. Sonst brauch man erst gar kein Geld ausgeben egal wie billig oder teuer.
Viele wollen aber das nicht wahr haben und suchen zum Preis von Anbieter A, das Bike von Anbieter C und den Touren von Anbieter B 

Zum Thema verschlissener Reifen
schau dir mal einen Racing Ralph oder Furios Fred an, mit denen die Profis auch fast überall mit runterhacken. Die sehen schon neu aus, als ob sie abgefahren sind. Da stirbt auf Malle son Nobby NIC eher an scharfkantigen Steinen und Dornen als das er wirklich in den Grenzbereich vom Profil her kommt. Ich will das jetzt aber nicht weiter in Frage stellen ob oder ob nicht abgefahren.
Du lässt dir bei Sixt oder Avis auch immer erst neue Reifen draufziehen ?

Wenn mir einer einen Vogel zeigt, find ich das nicht schön.
Aber ich weiss auf sehr direkten weg das mein gegenüber nicht meiner Meinung ist.
Ich find den Vogel von Peter eigentlich gerechtfertigt.
Wenn man seine Meinung kund tun will, kann man einen neuen Thread aufmachen oder in einem aktuellen zum Thema was schreiben.
Du Held hast aber über die SuFu in allen Threads wo was über M-Bike steht
mal eben deinen Senf dazu gegeben, sogar in dem für Stellenanzeigen. 
Da hast du Prima Werbung für M-Bike gemacht, denn nur der, über den man spricht,
wird auch wahrgenommen. Das Ergebnis ist immer die Summe aller Teile.


----------



## derschnelle (7. Februar 2009)

Im gesamten magst Du cgb schon recht haben, aber wenn ich bei AVIS ein Auto Miete, ob das ein Ford K ist oder ein Benz ist ja Preislich auf jedenfall ein Unterschied da.
Die Fahrzeuge solten aber in einen Technisch einwandfreien Zustand sein, es verlangt ja keiner das jedesmal neue Reifen aufgezogen werden.
Also ob ich mir jetzt ein Ford K Miete für 55euro oder ein Benz für 160euro am Tag, ist dann eine andere sache.
Wenn die Polizei dich anhält bist du dran und nicht der Vermieter, also egal was es kostet und für welche ansprüche es ist es sollte in Ordnung sein.
(Ich glaube da sind wir einer Meinung)


----------



## fliegerkoeln (10. März 2009)

So alles in allem hilft das ja irgendwann auh keinem mehr. Vom unfreundlichem Guide über Automarkenvergleich ist ja alles dabei. Um nochmal zum Thema zurück zu kommen

War jetzt insgesamt 4mal bei M BIKE auf Mallorca. Markus ist sicher auch freundlich allerdings kann man manchal die Guides verstehen denn Urlaub buchen heisst sicher nicht Respekt zu hause lassen. Da habe ich schon die tollsten Sachen miterleben dürfen und da würde ich sicher schneller unfreundlich!

Bikes waren bis jetzt immer Top. Das Schlauchproblem habe ich auch bei minen ersten Aufenthaten genauso kennen gelernt, diese Mal (März 2009) war alles Sahne, die Jungs haben ohl jetzt was neues gefuden was die Dornen besser abkann!

Ich war wie jedes Jahr begeistert und kann jedem der technisch biken will nur empfehlen es zu probieren. Fahrtechniktraining war gerade nach dem langen Winter auch wie immer hilfreich.

Fehler passieren überall aber es soll auch Dinge geben die sich ändern, die gerne zitierten alten Ghostkarren habe ich zB. nie gefahren, solange ich zu M BIKE fahre gibt es da CUBE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serotta7 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich bin vom 7.7 bis 23.7 auf Mallorca in der Nähe von Arta, also im Nord-Osten. Um Arta gibt es schöne Touren, die ich aus dem Buch Mountainbiken auf Mallorca habe. Wer in der Zeit auf Mallorca ist und Lust auf eine Tour hat kann ja schreiben.
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit Mitfahrer zu suchen?


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2009)

Hi,
sieh zu, dass du den Westküsten Trail unter die Räder nimmst!

Ohne den solltest du nicht aus dem Tramuntana Gebirge wieder rausgehen 

ansonsten kannst du es bei den Tourenanbietern versuchen. Mir wäre es aber jetzt zu warm dort...

Trotzdem viel Spaß, mit dem Bike auch um Arta ein Traum :top:

gruesse
sun909


----------



## alböhi (25. September 2009)

mitfahrer gesucht.

eine woche biken im sonnigen süden der tramuntana vom 3.-10. oktober: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9187

 gruss andreas


----------



## Hanga (6. September 2010)

Hallo Sanne, 
alles was Du suchst findest Du bei www.hanga-bikes.com
Viel Spass...



sausesusa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin im Moment ziemlich jobgestresst und brauche
> dringend mal Urlaub mit dem Bike in der Sonne.
> ...


----------



## CicliB (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
also ich war am 19/20.09.11 mit M-Bike auf Tour.
Mir hat es echt gefallen!
Die Montagstour mit Fahrtraining hat mir auch noch das eine oder andere beigebracht.
Die Tour war ca. 25km & 400hm.
Die Dienstagstour durch die Serra d' Artà war richtig toll, ca. 40km & 800hm.
Wobei die hm kein wirklicher Anhaltspunkt sind, aufgrund des vielen Schotters, Sandes und dem losen Geröll.
Bekam sogar auf Nachfragen das "neue" Cube AMS130.
Es ist zwar mit 53 pro Tag (inkl. Rad) nicht günstig, aber man ist ja im Urlaub und zweitens war das Hotel nur 2 Gehminuten entfernt.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (15. Oktober 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *alböhi*
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Rad mitzubringen kostet mittlerweile one-way (mit Air Berlin) 50 Euro (NUR mit Voranmeldung, sonst 100 Euro!) und ab Januar soll es sogar 100 Euro *one-way* kosten...

Insofern, ich stimme einigen hier zu. In Anbetracht von Auseinanderschrauben, Zusammenbauen, Schleppen, Radverschleiss usw - vielleicht lieber ein Rad leihen...? Es gibt ja auch gute Bike Stationen auf Mallorca.

Des Weiteren kann ich allen, die glauben, Mallorca wäre eine (reine) RR-Insel versichern - es gibt auf Mallorca wirklich anspruchsvolles Gelände und super Trails für MTBiker.

Der Osten (Arta, Cala Millor, Canyamel) empfiehlt sich, weil es dort noch nicht so viel Privatgrund gibt, wie z.B. im Süden. 

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, bin schließlich vor Ort 

LG aus Cala Millor,

R


----------



## spessartwild (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi

ich kann der Ausführung von Roxy nur zustimmen,
ein eigenes Rad mit auf die Insel zu nehmen für ene
Woche macht eigentlich wenig Sinn...
das Material leidet ungemein und man kann sich die
Touren individueller zusammenstellen 
schließlich bekommt man den Guide ja nicht ohne Bike
und das ist auch gut so denn die Guides auf der Insel
machen echt gute Arbeit


----------

